# Forum > News > Contests >  Willy's Huge 10 Years Anniversary Giveaway!

## Willy

*EDIT: Drawing is done --> HERE (Willy's Huge 10 Years Anniversary Giveaway!)**

Hello fellow members of OC!*
Next sunday (19/3) will mark the end of my 10th year here on OwnedCore!

Very much has happened in those ten years some big changes being that we went from being called MMOwned to being called OwnedCore,
we stopped being a scamming forum, we had ourselves a news team, then we didn't, and then finally we had again.

But enough of that lame history lesson! Let's get to the good parts!
After being here for this long and among such great people it's impossible for me not to give something more back, therefor I'll be giving away _100 random steam keys_!
*
But wait! There's more!*
*I'll also be giving away some actual good games, including:*
_- Payday 2 + DLCs
- Rocket League
- TIS-100
- The Forest
- Prison Architect
- Killing Floor
- The Escapists
_...And more!

So don't just stand there! Enter!

*Rules:*
All you have to do to enter is *post in this thread before sunday the 19th*, any post will qualify. Multiple posts will not increase your odds.
The *100 steam keys* will be given out to *the first 100 posters*, if there's less than 100 posters some people will get multiple keys.
The rest of the games will be handed out to people chosen on random!

All this will happen said sunday (19-03-2017) and the keys will be sent out during the following week!

Disclaimer:
It's 100 games, it's impossible for me to guarantee that they will all work. If your key does not work, I'm sorry but I cannot give you another one.
*
TL;DR:
Post in this thread to get games. Simple as that.

Also, some pictures for nostalgic effect!
*

----------


## scrappyballz

Awesome Give Away willy im down

----------


## Ashoran

oh boy, this is fabulous.

----------


## WingedBoost

Great give away!  :Smile:

----------


## Miksu

Cool, maybe i will do something like this when i reach 10 years  :Big Grin:  (8 months to go :gusta :Smile:

----------


## jimmyamd

Keyyys! I love free keys and happy 10 years!!!

----------


## Valkyss

Sounds good! I would love to have free keys ^^

----------


## Jaladhjin

A little break from reading all the omg me plzlzlzlzlzlz :-)

----------


## cor3

Heeeeey, this is awesome ! Happy 10 years on this lovely forum and thanks for lovely giveaway !

----------


## neuron

I'm in! Thanks willy t3h whale, you are awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## Yawnstar

Wewt, thanks willy

----------


## hackerlol

hackerlol has entered.

----------


## sed-

oooo this is very amazing thing you are doing!! much love!

----------


## MrNoble

thanks man, this is awesome

----------


## HydEen

Thank you Willy  :Smile:

----------


## kakodemon

Long time lurker here, and happy 10 years Willy!

----------


## Paladrain

Gratz for the 10 years!

----------


## Snaxox

wow amazing would to love get something for free  :Smile:

----------


## gippy

Congrats on the 10 years.

Maybe you'll still be here in another 10 years, when they release Wrath of the return of the lich king, space mutant edition.

----------


## Snowee

Cool give away m8

----------


## Zohaib Shoaib

/roll 100/100 <<=== Won

thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## phantom325

Ahhhhhhhhh

----------


## Unfaithful1214

Yay, giveaways. Thank you for being so kind!

----------


## jgreen

Thank you for the generosity :Smile:

----------


## supercarryfriends

I think you are a swell guy  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Random_Specific

Hurray I made it.

----------


## Amalizzy

I hope, Im in

----------


## Confucius

Nice give away

----------


## Falkeid

Nice giveaway! And happy anniversary  :Smile:

----------


## chaserbl

let's go boy!

----------


## Dante

probably my first ever video posted on ownedcore, but not sure

----------


## Hapiguy

Sign me up!!
 :Wink:

----------


## shahinpb

Awesome Giveaway! Count me in!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aexisl

kewl giveaway frnd

----------


## Daed

Ok then sir.

----------


## zycamzip

Much Thanks

----------


## Kazique

Very nice count me in  :Smile:

----------


## lembas

Awesome giveaway mate! good luck for even more years  :Big Grin:

----------


## Baengbum

Wow this is great, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## artemarkantos

Damn son, great contest

----------


## d0wngrade

o/

I'll go ahead and enter then.

----------


## Loque

Goo willy!

----------


## Empoleon

Wanna participate in this fiesta aswell)

----------


## Nyarly

****, i'll be celebrating my 10 years as well soon, but not as awesomely as you just did : o

Thank you for remembering ownedcore is really called mmowned.
And thank you for this giveaway !  :Smile:

----------


## Benjamin Kempe

Happy 10 years,you are one of the best Forum

----------


## waz

I guess it would be nice to enter this giveaway even though this is my first post hehe.

----------


## Hyperorx

Very nice of you to be doing the giveaway! Steam keys are the best! Happy 10 years!

Count me in! <3

-Hyper

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

You rock dude!

----------


## muffin2168

You the best!

----------


## slashdash7

Thanks for hosting this willy!  :Smile:

----------


## bubblesmykittycat

Congrats !

----------


## Kentus

Came here for one key  :Smile:  Thanks for the contest!  :Smile:

----------


## JavaanseJongens

Wow nice contest & Congrats in advance. :Embarrassment: 
I know im more a lurker but i would like to participate. :gusta:

----------


## Remus3

to add to the ive been here forever post  :Big Grin:  --- OG Remus circa 11-02-2007as well --- good luck all

----------


## KyleWhatever

Woo thank you for the contest :] My 10 years is coming up too! haha

----------


## Harambeqt

Joining in  :Smile:

----------


## shikiko

im down for it  :Big Grin:

----------


## grimmeged

Thank you for amazing contribution!

----------


## Power of Illuminati

Thank you very much.

----------


## highs

uhhh sexy :=)

----------


## MisterPepsi

Thanks, happy 10th bday!

----------


## Zaphry

Bulwark of MMOwned from 2009 @[email protected]
Back in the day when model editing still worked and was easy.

----------


## Annaisha

Happy 10th OwnedCore-Birthday! I've been around just as long, just not on this account. Crossing my fingers for the giveaway. Thank you for sharing this with the community!

----------


## TehVoyager

Happy Forum birthday willy. 
entering the contest.
 :Smile:

----------


## womanmade

Congrats for the anniversary!

----------


## Sweking

Awesome  :Smile:  Gz

----------


## DarkLinux

Grats on 10 years, crazy how far the site has come. Posted some old screenshots sometime back of the forum MMOwned WebSite Theme History

----------


## ryster701

Congrats!!

----------


## botard

Well, I hope I'm not too late for this.

----------


## Willy

This post marks the end of the contest!
I will start handing out all the keys during the following week!
(Everyone who posted will get atleast one key!)

----------


## Willy

Update: All the random keys should have been sent out! Check your inbox, if I've missed you then PM me!
I will be doing a drawing of the other games later tonight or tomorrow!

----------


## hackerlol

> Update: All the random keys should have been sent out! Check your inbox, if I've missed you then PM me!
> I will be doing a drawing of the other games later tonight or tomorrow!


Received mine.
Thanks a lot Willy!

----------


## artemarkantos

I get code also, thx mate  :Big Grin:

----------


## scrappyballz

Got Mine to Thank you very much willy

----------


## Amalizzy

Oh wow, I won something weird but still... <3

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

You're awesome bud! Thanks so much!

----------


## JavaanseJongens

Thank you for the gift.  :Smile:

----------


## Annaisha

Thanks for the key. I'm pretty new to Steam, and currently only use it for the Wallpaper Engine, but I'll take a deeper look into things. :P

----------


## neuron

Thanks for the stream keys willy t3h whale! You rock dude  :Smile:

----------


## Hapiguy

Thanks willy!!
First time I've won anything!  :Wink:

----------


## TehVoyager

it'll be interesting to see who's won  :Smile: 

i had to actually lmao at the indie game i got for steam. looks pretty entertaining.

----------


## Willy

The drawing is now done! The way it went down is like this: I went to random.org and got a random number between 2 (so that I don't include my first post) and 69 (inclusive), the corresponding post count as a winning draw.

The winners are as follows:

Game
Post #
User

Payday 2 + DLCs
42
Loque

Rocket League
49
muffin2168

TIS-100
69
botard

The Forest
50
slashdash7

Prison Architect
4
WingedBoost

Killing Floor
33
shahinpb

The Escapists
43
Empoleon

I am Bread
10
neuron

A Virus Named Tom
50
slashdash7



Congratulations to you guys! I will proceed to PM you all, if you reply to this PM within 4 weeks I'll send you the game! (This is just a precaution so that none of the games just lie around without anyone claiming them. Don't worry, I want you to have your games =) ).

----------


## shahinpb

> The drawing is now done! The way it went down is like this: I went to random.org and got a random number between 2 (so that I don't include my first post) and 69 (inclusive), the corresponding post count as a winning draw.
> 
> The winners are as follows:
> 
> Game
> Post #
> User
> 
> Payday 2 + DLCs
> ...


Thank you so much for this awesome giveaway!  :Cool:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## willeex

Congrats on 10 years mate. I'm hitting it in May too. I was a lil kiddo when I first signed up on this forums almost 10 years ago  :Smile:

----------


## Willy

*Aaaand there it is! The last PM with a key sent!

I'd like to thank you all for participating, it's been great looking through all the posts in this thread! And also I'd like to thank everyone for these awesome last ten years!
*

----------


## PokemonGoMaster101

Am I too late ?

----------

